
Ask HN: “Database” filesystem - sdfafaf
I don&#x27;t know how to organize my media library into directories.<p>The structure I currently am mulling is dividing the content by decade, and then sub-directory by a major theme. I would then rename the each media unit with a lot of content so I can easily do a &quot;find&quot;.<p>However, a better way to do this would be to give each media unit a set of fields and then create the hierarchy <i>when I need it according to my current need</i>.<p>Is there (was there) any tool to do that on the POSIX enviroment? Say a special file-system that I can ask to create a the directory structure (I don&#x27;t want&#x2F;like fancy browser or third party solutions).<p>In essence, wouldn&#x27;t this be like a database? Or even a bit like git, in that it can effortlessly jump to another branch, or state.
======
marbu
> However, a better way to do this would be to give each media unit a set of
> fields and then create the hierarchy when I need it according to my current
> need.

I'm not sure I understand your use case enough, but this particular idea
reminds me of "metadata driven views" feature of git annex[1], which can
rearrange filesytem tree tracked by git annex to match your request.

[1] [https://git-
annex.branchable.com/tips/metadata_driven_views/](https://git-
annex.branchable.com/tips/metadata_driven_views/)

------
dscherger
maybe [https://osquery.io](https://osquery.io) ?

